# Windsor Knight Sizing



## negotiator (Aug 11, 2008)

I need to call on the vast expertise of this board to get some help with sizing for the Windsor Knight. I recently rode a 54cm Trek 1.2T for about a month and that bike felt comfortable. However, I am not sure whether the Windsor Knight and the 1.2T are similar in frame geometry. 

Additionally, here are my measurements from competitive cyclist:

Inseam: 31
Trunk: 41
Forearm: 13.5
Arm: 25.5
Thigh: 24.5
Lower Leg: 22.25
Sternal Notch: 56.5
Total Body Height: 68.25

Would you suggest a 54 or a 52 in the Knight?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

A few more questions....

Did the 54 1.2 have a large stem on it... How long was it?

Trek 1.2 (54cm) top tube is 53.8cm 

Windsor (52cm) Top tube is 53.0cm

Normally you SHOULD NOT size a bike by standover... 
but in this case Since you are 31" ----> the Standover on a 52 cm is 30"

Its sounds like a 52cm to me... since both stand over and TT length is about dead-on what your 1.2 experience was.... Also I have had two BD bikes...both came with 110mm stems.

so plan on that... As a safety net go with the 52cm


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

If you do choose a 52, you can add a longer stem if it's too small. If you choose a 54, you can also get a shorter stem if too large. I'd say the 52 as well. Also look at the Sprint or Sprintour, as they do have better frames - the sprintour has much lighter wheels.


----------



## elevated (Apr 26, 2007)

in choosing my Knight, I was torn between a 56 and 58 based on Competitive Cyclist's computations. an LBS somewhat dubiously sized me up for a 58cm Trek 1500 (i think that was the model number).

End the end I hedged on the small side and went with the 56. I am very happy with this choice.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Peanya said:


> If you do choose a 52, you can add a longer stem if it's too small. If you choose a 54, you can also get a shorter stem if too large. I'd say the 52 as well. Also look at the Sprint or Sprintour, as they do have better frames - the sprintour has much lighter wheels.



Honestly,

Dont Go for the sprint/tour deals. WHY?

Money!

You would be better off going for the Le Champion SL

- Full WCS kit ( Wheels)
- FSA Compact carbon crank
- Full Ultegra Kit

I owned a sprint. Loved it. Road it to death!. I found it very limiting after I started going group race rides and after 10 months (2500 miles) of riding I started looking for a new bike.

I did like having the Carbon stay, but I didnt want to chance the stays breaking and having no bike, I am still in College! major overhauls are not in my plans. 

I will say its a great starter bike but the Windsor knight is Much better...save your money and buy a Good set of shoes (Ratchet and Velco) and a pair of ROAD pedals.
-


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

None in stock any smaller than a 58... kinda rules it out for most everyone. Makes it a horrid value if it doesn't fit!


----------



## namrog187 (Jan 17, 2010)

elevated said:


> in choosing my Knight, I was torn between a 56 and 58 based on Competitive Cyclist's computations. an LBS somewhat dubiously sized me up for a 58cm Trek 1500 (i think that was the model number).
> 
> End the end I hedged on the small side and went with the 56. I am very happy with this choice.



I was interested in a 56 as well, what is your size elevated? (height/inseam etc..?)
I am looking at getting a 56cm as well but some things suggest i lean towards 54 or 58 and not sure. My boss is about my height and has been riding for 30 years and always uses a 56cm so I kinda lean towards that cause of similiar size


----------



## kik240 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am a noob, but am interested in purchasing the Windsor Knight from BD. I am also right on the edge regarding the 56 or 58. I am just under 6ft with a 33 inch inseam but with slightly longer arms than average. I would prefer a more upright riding position then aero considering I am not racing but going for longer rides. Would I be better off going with a 56 or 58 based off the experiences of other Windsor owners? According the Windsor's website, it looks like I would be a 58. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## kik240 (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay, so I found the following post while continuing my research. It says in the below post that you would want a 56 rather than a 58 if you wanted to be more aero. What I dont understand is that if you have a longer reach on a 58, wouldnt that make you more aero? Again, I really appreciate any input on this and thanks for helping out yet another newb.

Quote: 

I suspect the c-t measurement is to the top of the seat clamp. You can almost ignore the seat tube measurement. When you consider that you can easily adjust the seat height (via seat post) from 1 to 12 inches the actual length of the seat tube does not matter much. How it does matter is it's relation to the head tube. While you could get the correct saddle height on a 52 cm frame, you would end up with a ton of bar drop (saddle to bar drop). Problem is, there is no simple way to calculate bar drop given the geo BD provides. Also, BD ships the bikes out with the fork steerer pre cut and with fairly short spacer stack.

I've always felt bikes should be sized based on Top tube length. It is what maybe the most limited in adjustment. Stems generally only vary from 80 to 140 mm (2 + inches) and if it's angled up or down it is even less. Adjusting the reach can be done by moving the saddle but many people feel that the KOP (knee over pedal) dimension is the most important and that is determined with saddle fore/aft adjustment.

57 is a pretty standard TT length for a 58 frame. The 56 frame has a TT of 56. Not much difference really.

If you are concerned about being Aero you may want to consider the 56. You are want to be more upright than go with the 58. I don't think anyone here or even at BD can be very specific as to what bar drop you can get with either size.

Doesn't you LBS have anything in stock that is similar in price? Even you you pay the same price (+ $100) and only get 105 level components, the value of being able to ride the bike first and the relation ship you build with the shop will be well worth it.

Good Luck dealing with BD


----------

